# Frosted vinyl background



## Fred13 (12 Feb 2019)

Hello,

I am interested to get a frosted vinyl background for the tank. I already have a white mat but i havent put it yet. 
I believe that frosted is better but my fear is that it is permanent . As the copycorner shop told me sandblasted vinyls have strong glue. 

So what i should do if i have to remove it? I am afraid of destroying the glass.

Any experience and help about that would be great!

Thank you,
Fred


----------



## Ed Wiser (12 Feb 2019)

I have the white frosted ADA and the glue is on the flat side of the plastic it would come right off. They do put it on the rough side of the plastic as it wouldn't stick good.


----------



## akwarium (12 Feb 2019)

There are static window films that will attach themselves without any glue.


----------



## Fred13 (12 Feb 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> I have the white frosted ADA and the glue is on the flat side of the plastic it would come right off. They do put it on the rough side of the plastic as it wouldn't stick good.





akwarium said:


> There are static window films that will attach themselves without any glue.



Hello and thank you!

Ada does not have frosted vinyls for my tanks dimensions.

Yes! I found those window films that attach without glue in Amazon. I guess that i will try them.


----------



## Ed Wiser (12 Feb 2019)




----------



## Flapper2k (12 Feb 2019)

I purchased a frosted background from Amazon, it is glue free and was very easy to apply as you can simply remove it and put it back on as many times as you like. Will upload a photo shortly to show you the results as well as a link to the product I used. Hope it helps.


----------



## Fred13 (12 Feb 2019)

Flapper2k said:


> I purchased a frosted background from Amazon, it is glue free and was very easy to apply as you can simply remove it and put it back on as many times as you like. Will upload a photo shortly to show you the results as well as a link to the product I used. Hope it helps.



Yes please, that would be great !


----------



## Flapper2k (12 Feb 2019)

Here is the background on my tank


----------



## Flapper2k (12 Feb 2019)

Here is the link to the product I used.

Https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01M3RT7MT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_tPWyCbNPW9E0X


----------



## Fred13 (13 Feb 2019)

Flapper2k said:


> Here is the background on my tank


Hello,

Are all of those co2 bubbles or the background?!


----------



## Flapper2k (13 Feb 2019)

This is a close up of the film to answer that


----------



## Fred13 (13 Feb 2019)

Flapper2k said:


> This is a close up of the film to answer that


Is it a little bit weird? It doesnt look like the other foggy screens.. Correct me if am wrong please.


----------



## Flapper2k (13 Feb 2019)

I suppose it depends on the effect you are looking for I think you may be wanting a fog effect more than the frosted effect?


----------



## Fred13 (13 Feb 2019)

Flapper2k said:


> I suppose it depends on the effect you are looking for I think you may be wanting a fog effect more than the frosted effect?


Yes! i prefer the foggy one ! Like the ada vinyl but not the ada since it doesnt have for my dimensions. Do you have any link for a "foggy" film?


----------



## Fred13 (13 Feb 2019)

Fred13 said:


> Yes! i prefer the foggy one ! Like the ada vinyl but not the ada since it doesnt have for my dimensions. Do you have any link for a "foggy" film?


after a search i think that what i am looking for is the "white frost". I think you have the pure frosted film.


----------



## Michael Cosgrove (13 Feb 2019)

Fred13 said:


> Like the ada vinyl but not the ada since it doesnt have for my dimensions.



Hi @Fred13, I saw in one of the online videos that the vinyl can be cut to size. So if you like one, you should be able to get one larger than your tank (unless they don't make them big enough!) and just trim it to size. Here's a video of Jurijs doing this:



I would hope the ADA film can be treated the same.

Regards

Michael


----------



## Flapper2k (14 Feb 2019)

Yes I think you may be right Fred, hope you find the effect you want


----------

